# [SOLVED] Ethernet Marvell 88E8001 sk98lin: no link

## Vieri

My Asus P5B Premium motherboard has two Marvell onboard NICs and one of them is not working, ie. the link LED does not light up. It's the 88E8001 chip.

I tried using the skge and forcedeth modules instead of the default sk98lin but only the latter detects the eth1 interface. So I have no choice except using sk98lin for this card.

Is there anything I can try to do?

```

# ethtool eth1

Settings for eth1:

        Supported ports: [ FIBRE ]

        Supported link modes:   1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: Unknown! (65535)

        Duplex: Unknown! (255)

        Port: FIBRE

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Link detected: no

# ethtool --driver eth1

driver: sk98lin

version: 6.23(v1.4)

firmware-version: N/A

bus-info: 0000:04:04.0

# lspci | grep 04:04.0

04:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (5750ns min, 7750ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at feafc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at 88000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

# uname -a

Linux myhost 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Fri Nov 23 10:19:35 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# ifconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:60:B0:25:10

          inet addr:192.168.250.127  Bcast:192.168.250.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:feafc000-0

```

EDIT:

Unloading the sk98lin module wasn't enough (??). So I rebuilt the kernel but explicitly disabled the compilation of the deprecated sk98lin module.

The NIC is working now and is using skge.

----------

